# Go Fug Yourself!  ;)



## MACBunny (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, if you're addicted to those trashy tabloid magazines they sell at the supermarket, then you HAVE to check out this web site .  All of the commentary is written by these two hilarious girls, and I swear I am peeing myself with each new post, it's so funny!  They make fun of the "fugly" outfits crazy celebrities try to pass off as fashion.  It's one of life's small joys to read their blog.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 10, 2006)

haha...very nice. i bookmarked it


----------



## niecypiecy (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for this link....I laughed so hard at the Britney ones


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 11, 2006)

I know!  I love how they call Kevin Federline, "Cletus."  Priceless.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 23, 2006)

They're awesome, I think that this blog used to be Ugly Wedding Dress? Because when I try to go to that blog, I get transferred to this one instead.

Damn, they're just so spot on.


----------

